#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Ultrasonic Production in engineering physics 2 classroom free notes download

## parminder singh kaur

The rod is permanently magnetized in the beginning by passing direct  current. The battery is switched on and hence current is produced by the  transistor. This current is passed through the coil L, which causes a  corresponding change in the magnetization of the rod. Now, the rod  starts vibrating due to magnetostriction effect.
	When a coil is wounded over a vibrating rod, then e.m.f. will be  induced in the coil called as converse magnetostriction effect. Due to  this effect an e.m.f. is
	induced in the coil L1. The induced e.m.f. is fed to the base of the  transistor, which act as a feed back continuously. In this way the  current in the transistor is
	built up and the vibrations of the rod is maintained. The frequency of  the oscillatory circuit is adjusted by the condenser C and when this  frequency is equal to the frequency of the vibrating rod, resonance  occurs. At resonance, the rod vibrates longitudinally with larger  amplitude producing ultrasonic waves of high frequency along both ends  of the rod.





  Similar Threads: Physical significance of wave function in engineering physics 2 free classroom notes doewnload Wave-Particle Duality in engineering physics 2 classroom notes download Braggs law in engineering physics 2 classroom notes free download Numerical aperture in engineering physics 1 classroom notes pdf free download Diffraction by multiple slits: Diffraction Grating in engineering physics 1 classroom notes free download

----------


## zia richa khan

i got wat i need regarding my branch.............

----------


## puneet887

What is ultrasonic production ?

----------


## shewtaarora

thanks for sharing...

----------

